# Wie viel DPS bringt ein Beruf?



## Supermany2 (4. März 2010)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen wie viel einem ein Beruf eigentlich bringt?
Ich bin Ingi und Bergbau. Also wenn ich nun Bergbau verlernen sollte und dafür Juwi oder Schmied machen würde oder so würde das natürlich meine DPS steigern ABER um wie viel? Ist es wirklich lohnenswert sowas zu machen?

Oder anders gesagt Wie viel DPS kann ein Beruf bringen?


----------



## &#40845;Nami (4. März 2010)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne wissen wie viel einem ein Beruf eigentlich bringt?
> Ich bin Ingi und Bergbau. Also wenn ich nun Bergbau verlernen sollte und dafür Juwi oder Schmied machen würde oder so würde das natürlich meine DPS steigern ABER um wie viel? Ist es wirklich lohnenswert sowas zu machen?
> 
> Oder anders gesagt Wie viel DPS kann ein Beruf bringen?



Schmied : 2 Sockel = 46 Zaubermacht 
Ingni : ca. 1000 Schaden alle 2 min oder 8 sek. 10 % mehr Tempo 
Alchi : längeres Fläschchen 
Lederverarbeitung : ca. 45 mehr zaubermacht auf armschienen. 
Verzauberung : 2 mal Ringverzauberungen = 46 Zaubermacht. 
Juwelier: 3 Drachenaugen Gems 

Das ist das Caster beispiel Dps bringen all diese Berufe es kommt drauf an was du im endeffekt Spielst als Pvpler würde ich Ingi nehmen für Pve ganz klar juwelier brachte mir 90-150Dps ca


----------



## Tydlig (5. März 2010)

3 Drachenaugen bringen 3x 16 ZM mehr. 
Und Alchis haben nicht nur längere Fläschchendauer, sondern auch erhöhte Wirkung.

Unterm Strich bleibt es sich also ziemlich gleich, welchen Beruf man wählt.


----------



## 13101987 (5. März 2010)

Bei allen Berufen bis auf Ingi und Juwe bekommst du im Endeffekt 80 AP oder 46 Zaubermacht. Beim Ingi einmal die Min eine Bombe die bis zu 3000 Schaden macht (mindestens 1600), eine Tempo Erhöhung und beim Juwe bekommst du zum einen auf jeden Wert den du erhöhen willst ein Plus, was den Beruf halt so wertvoll macht.
Wieviel dir ein Beruf in DPS bringt weiß ich nicht, ich weiß aber, dass es beim Ingi stark davon abhängt, ob du die Bomben auf CD halten kannst und die 340 Tempo einmal die min auch brauchen kannst.
Die DPS dürften sich in Endeffkt aber so bei etwa 20- 40 einsiedeln.


----------



## Supermany2 (5. März 2010)

mmh Bomben? Ich habe mir um die ganzen Sprengstoff sachen keine gedanken gemacht. Ich habe halt den Fallschirm drauf weil der am meisten Beweglichkeit bringt bei den Verzauberungen. Und dann halt die Tempowertung Hände und Nitrobooster. Aber bringt der Gürtel wirklich was? Oder meint ihr die verbrauchbaren Bomben die man herstellen kann?


----------



## madmurdock (29. März 2010)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> mmh Bomben? Ich habe mir um die ganzen Sprengstoff sachen keine gedanken gemacht. Ich habe halt den Fallschirm drauf weil der am meisten Beweglichkeit bringt bei den Verzauberungen. Und dann halt die Tempowertung Hände und Nitrobooster. Aber bringt der Gürtel wirklich was? Oder meint ihr die verbrauchbaren Bomben die man herstellen kann?



Ich gehe mal davon aus, er meint den Raketenwerfer, den man sich auf die Handschuhe bauen kann. Wenn er tatsaechlich die Bomben meint... LOL!!!! Einen GCD verschwenden für mickrige 1500-3k Schaden?!? Das sind im Schnitt 2250 Schaden für 1,5 Sekunden. Ergo unter 2k DPS. Weiter unterbricht das komplett eine Rota/PrioList.

Falls es dennoch ohne GCD ausgeloest werden kann, bitte PM an mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. März 2010)

Kurz und bündig: Schmied und Juwe = Max. DPS. Die Werte liegen zwischen 10 und 20 DPS oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2010)

Also, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde, beim Alchie erhöht sich die Dauer der Fläschen, aber auch die DPS gehen nach oben. Wieviel jetzt genau weis ich nicht. Sind aber glaube ich mehr als 20 DPS zumindest bei Castern.


----------



## Krami (29. Mai 2010)

oder würde juwe und inschrift was bringen für ein dudu also katze und bärchen?


----------



## Nymph (29. Mai 2010)

dem bärchen bringt inschriftler im endgame (icc) wenig weil er normal eh die pvpvz nutzt (30stam+15resi)...katze bringt der beruf soviel wie alle anderen verarbeitenden berufe auch. juwe bringt beiden sehr viel (bei katze hast sogar noch den vorteil das du 3x drachenaugen mit arp machen kannst <3)

;-) stimmt leider, juwe und schmied bringt bei klassen/speccs die nicht auf stam/ap/zm gehen (im besten fall) am meisten. zB durch die einfache möglichkeit als katze, schurke, warri whatever auf arp zu gehen oder als healpala auf int...(nur 

beispiele)



bye


----------

